# Condensation in heater



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I noticed last night that one of my submersible heaters had some condensation inside. I unplugged it right away and swapped with my spare and went looking online to see what people thought. There are tons of threads saying that this is fine. Personally, I would have thought that was a big no no. 

What does everyone else think??


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

eewww.... i wouldnt feel right about that either... 

Hope someone can confirm it


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Moisture is creeping into the heater for sure. As long as the heater is at a vertical position and it cycles on and off, the temperature sensing mechanism is fine. 

The area of concern is the total amount of water in the glass tube. When the heater is off for a period of time and there water pooling at the bottom, replace it ASAP as one risks glass breakage as the water boils and creates pressure in the glass tube when the heater cycles on.

Most of the time there isn't a problem if a little bit of condensation is present at the upper area. Just keep an eye on the area where the heating coil is located. If you see rust/corrosion, the water/moisture content inside the heater is getting dangerously high and a sign that the the sealant used on the heater is failing to the point of being a potential hazard.

HTH


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

The condensation is at the top around the light only. 

I'll keep it as my backup


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I had the exact same problem with a heater. I used it as my trash can heater until I forgot to unplug it and it exploded last week...


----------

